# Conformation critique of my new foal!



## pheonix (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't know about her conformation ( she is a little young) , but she is adorable


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

She is very cute, but far too young to judge her conformation. Try taking some photos around 3 months of age, as they say that is similar to how they will look as adults.

Very nice photos BTW


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok bumping this up since Sky just turned 3 months a few days ago. So thought I'd post another confo pic since she's a lot bigger now. Know it's harder to critique foals conformation but how is she looking so far?


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh and please excuse her fuzziness! Fall in Vermont so all the ponies are getting there winter woolies haha and sorry this is the best picture I got from my parents (I'm at college now so they were in charge of the picture talking!) She's not standing as square as she should be


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

She's very cute. In both her newborn and 3 month pictures I'm seeing that she's over at the knees and tied in, so my guess is that this will be permanent. I can't really say anything else though.


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the critique Endiku. I see what your saying about her being tied in at the knee but not seeing the over at the knee.. think it may be the way she's standing in the picture but who knows. Any other opinions on my girl?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

It definitely could be that, or just the angle of the pictures. Either way, even if she was over its only by a tiny bit, and I believe its better for them to be over than back at the knee.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

still cute.


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

She's adorable! I love her marking on her face.


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Some updated pictures of Sky. She turned 4 months old on the 16th. Anymore critiques?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Cute and fuzzy! 

Right now her neck looks quite thick at the base and to tie in a bit low. She also looks a bit straight through her hocks and steep through her croup. She appears to have a nice shoulder, nice short back and coupling. At such a young age I am sure she will continue to change and develop.


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the critique! Overall though would you say she looks pretty well put together and on the right track? I am pleased with her confo so far (though I am biased and not as knowledgeable on foal conformation). Know she is still young and has a lot of growing and phases to go through.. but no glaring conformation faults so far?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I think she looks fine for her age, but babies are difficult to critique with certainty at this age!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Tryst. Anyone else?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I suspect as she ages she will have a neck that comes from her chest too low and this may be coupled with a steep shoulder and low set point of shoulder. Probably from her Quarterhorse Mom. She also appears that she will be sickle hocked and slightly tied in at the knee. 

Have you photos of her Sire and Dam?


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Just curious as to why you think she is going to have a steep shoulder? To me her shoulder looks pretty nice and laid back but could be wrong.. One of the 1st pictures I posted on this thread shows what I'm trying to say better. Or at least to me in that picture her shoulder looks laid back nicely and her neck is tied in high enough on her chest. But know babies go through a lot of phases so maybe she's in one of those fugly phases.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Most very young foals have laid back shoulders. As she matures her shoulder is becoming more upright. 

Would still love to see photos of sire/dam.


----------

